# Formula 1 - Malaysia - Heads Up!



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Next week's race in Malaysia is being covered by the BBC in two separate programmes:

1: BBC1 08:00 - 10:00
2: *BBC2* 09:55 - 11:10

As the second programme overlaps with the first then those with a wishlist for "Formula 1" (or similar) will not automatically record the second programme. Of course a season pass on BBC1 will also not pickup the second half on BBC2.

This is not a listings error, just silly scheduling by Auntie Beeb :down:


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Aaargh! So next weekend is definitely a "red button" live weekend.


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

... evidently because it is Easter Sunday and they couldn't possibly do something more sensible, such as:

Put the religious programmes on BBC2
OR Put the Grand Prix on BBC2 from the start...!

What also surprises me is that this race is apparently not on BBC HD since that would have been the other option (at least for some of us).


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

There is no mention yet of live Red Button coverage for the race on the BBC website (http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsport/formula_one/7755219.stm), which says:


> BBC One will carry live coverage of *all* 19 grands prix on Sundays and every Saturday qualifying session.


and has these listings for next weekend:


> Malaysia
> Sepang, 2-4 April 2010
> 
> Friday 2 April
> ...


Am I confused about the race timings or are they? I see that they think the post race forum will be from 0900-1000...

*Edit:* there is a "red button" page (http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tv_and_radio/5345480.stm) which *does* confirm that the race will be shown on the red button:


> Sunday 4
> 
> Formula One
> 
> ...


----------



## daveh (Sep 3, 2001)

You wouldn't have got this with ITV's coverage.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

LOL! Yeah, right... rescheduling due to Coronation Street IIRC...


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Bump for tomorrow.


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

JudyB said:


> ... evidently because it is Easter Sunday and they couldn't possibly do something more sensible, such as:
> 
> Put the religious programmes on BBC2
> OR Put the Grand Prix on BBC2 from the start...!
> ...


Putting an Easter Sunday service on BBC Two in favour of a sporting event would have got them into a WHOLE heap of trouble from those lovely Daily Mail types... ("BBC decides Sport more important than Christianity" etc.)

Contractually I think that the BBC have some deal with Bernie that means the race has to be on BBC One. I suspect that this is a compromise deal to allow them to switch to BBC Two for a church service that cannot be re-scheduled.

Doesn't DSat always show the main programme on an interactive Press Red transponder once you access the app (or tune to the interactive transponder) to avoid having to re-tune when you switch between multiscreen, change commentary feed audios or to the on-boards?

I'd think that recording the Press Red stream would be the best bet - but I don't think this is possible with a standard Sky+Tivo set-up. (But quite easy with a PC and satellite card)

It won't be on HD for the basic reason that it isn't in HD. Bernie still won't provide broadcasters with an HD host feed. The BBC won't show SD content on the HD channel (any show on BBC HD has to be a minimum of 75% HD content).


----------

